# freeBSD



## metalgear (1. Juli 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ganz kurze Frage:

ich möchte einen Mail-Server unter freeBSD laufen lassen...  
weiss jemand, welche Systemanforderungen das OS hat? Ganz generell mein ich -  unabhängig ob server oder Client. Auf der freeBSD Seite hab ich nix gefunden, und auch google gibt sich net wirklich Mühe   ^^

danke schonmal


----------



## mathiu (2. Juli 2004)

soweit ich weiss wird sich freeBSD ziemlich ähnlich wie linux verhalten, wenn es um die Systemanforderungen geht.

Ausserdem wird es auch auf diesem System die Möglichkeit geben, das System sehr schlank zu machen. Bei Linux gibt es ja grundsätzlich auch keine Systemanforderungen...nen 386er vielleicht


----------



## metalgear (2. Juli 2004)

*Sei's gedankt*

Hab ich mir fast schon gedacht - aber sicher ist sicher ^^

thx


----------

